

Reverse Ajax - nreece
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Ajax

======
axod
_Another_ term for this easy as hell simple technique that doesn't really need
explaining anyway?

I can already see the books devoted to 'comet' and 'reverse ajax'. I'm sure
they'll sell, but you can explain it to someone in a couple of sentences.

------
jacobolus
See the much more useful
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_%28programming%29> instead.

